# Dragon from Italy!



## Dragon (Jul 22, 2003)

Hello to everybody, 
i'm an italian muscled boy 31 years old, I apologize for not speak english very well but i speak currently italian and french, so if you know italian (or not), i would like to meet you! 
I hope to talk with you again soon!!
Take care
(Hello Jerry! I'm here!)
Dragon


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

Hey dragon-
welcome!
What part of Italy are you in? I used to be in the military, and I got to live in Italy for two years. Aviano.
You live in a beautiful country! ..and I miss the food!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 22, 2003)

Welcome Dragon!


----------



## JerrymeMorales (Jul 22, 2003)

Welcome my friend : )

Stick around this board...you will learn a lot and make new friends : )


----------



## Dragon (Jul 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JerrymeMorales *_
> Welcome my friend : )
> 
> Stick around this board...you will learn a lot and make new friends : )



Thank you bro, you're very kind!
I'm proud to meet you!
Take care bro
Dragon


----------



## Arnold (Jul 22, 2003)

Dragon welcome to IM! 

btw, I am half Italian.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 22, 2003)

Welcome Dragon!

I got to go to Torino on business in 1999.  Some co-workers and I drove to Firenze for the weekend... sooo romantic there!!!

ciao belle!


----------



## Dragon (Jul 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Dragon welcome to IM!
> 
> btw, I am half Italian.


Very good, we speak in italian! Come va fratello?


----------



## Dragon (Jul 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Welcome Dragon!
> 
> I got to go to Torino on business in 1999.  Some co-workers and I drove to Firenze for the weekend... sooo romantic there!!!
> ...


Firenze is very beautiful, but Venezia is the most beautiful (and romantic) city in Italy...............
I am from near Torino!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dragon *_
> Very good, we speak in italian! Come va fratello?



Nope, sorry I know very little Italian.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dragon *_
> Firenze is very beautiful, but Venezia is the most beautiful (and romantic) city in Italy...............
> I am from near Torino!


I found the entire country to be beautiful.  I loved the architecture of the buildings and the views from the mountains were breathtaking.  I really hope to go back some day!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

yo! BF! What about the FOOD!
I miss that the most.....
ok, the topless beaches are nice...but the food.....hmm...


----------



## butterfly (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm a pretty picky eater so it was mostly plain pasta and pizza for me... and MickyDs a couple of times.

We did go to this one restaurant, in English it was called The Crazy Duck.  They serve you like 7 courses and takes like 2.5 hours to complete one meal... but it was SOOO good!!!  I actually tried everything but the internal organs!!!

Then when we were leaving the owner gave us ladies a little duck statue!  Great place!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

too bad u are so picky..ann...
the food...AMAZING! Spagetti carbarnara.....their pizzas...the fettucini...
calazones....
depending on where we'd eat, either get a tiramisu and a cup of ccapacino...or go to get some gelato....and walk arounf the old towns...

Yeah...As we found out..Italians, as like many Europeans make eating an event..instead of going to the restaraunt, then making the movie 45 minutes later, like we do alot.


----------



## Dragon (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> too bad u are so picky..ann...
> the food...AMAZING! Spagetti carbarnara.....their pizzas...the fettucini...
> calazones....
> ...



If you'll come in Milan, I'll lead you in the best pizzeria of town, who cook more of one hundred kind of pizza............yummmm


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

Welcome to IM, nice to see a fellow European!


----------



## Dragon (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Welcome to IM, nice to see a fellow European!



Thank you , Jenny!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dragon *_
> If you'll come in Milan, I'll lead you in the best pizzeria of town, who cook more of one hundred kind of pizza............yummmm



yeah...I miss the food the most...
Some of the pizza toppings...were...unique....egg plant??? Eggs, soft?
I even saw one with corn and potatoes! 
I stuck with the classics...


----------



## Dragon (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yeah...I miss the food the most...
> Some of the pizza toppings...were...unique....egg plant??? Eggs, soft?
> I even saw one with corn and potatoes!
> I stuck with the classics...



There are a kind of pizza with gorgonzola and strawberry, and another one with eggplant, salami and smoked ham of Parma?????????..mmmmmmhhhhhh, that???s a paradise!
I wait you here!


----------



## Tboy (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> btw, I am half Italian.



I just saw this..

I am 1/4 Italiano and 1/4 Dago.  The rest is pure-dee Coonass.


----------



## Tboy (Jul 30, 2003)

Dragon, 

 

My great grandparents were from Italy.  Unfortunatly the Italian speaking died with them.


----------

